# Songs that kicked your @$$



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Bandmates requested Doucette's _"Mama Let Him Play" _and I knew I had my work cut out due to the speed issues involved (normally play slow to moderate stuff). It was a real challenge - sweated over it last night for close to two hours before I got my speed and accuracy up to a decent pace.

Youch - I'm getting old!!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Ha// this winter I tackled Take Five.. now I can't find any one that can do the rhythm part..  .. on to some Django ...


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Funny thing is, some songs you think are going to be difficult sometimes don't prove much of a real challenge, while others that seem fairly simple can be very humbling. That's what I love about music - you never quite know what the water's like 'til ya dive in...


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Anything by Chet Atkins, I start to think I'm playing it decent and then I listen back to his version.... back to the woodshed.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Anything by Hendrix. Fingers aren't long enough to do the "Hendrix chord". I can do it but can't seem to transition from that to something else.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

gtone said:


> Bandmates requested Doucette's _"Mama Let Him Play" _and I knew I had my work cut out due to the speed issues involved (normally play slow to moderate stuff). It was a real challenge - sweated over it last night for close to two hours before I got my speed and accuracy up to a decent pace.
> 
> Youch - I'm getting old!!


I worked at that song over a couple years but could never get it to the point where I'd play it for an audience and feel I could do a credible job every time. I feel the same way about the solo in My Sharona - I've never been able to play it well 3 times out of ten so I have to leave it be.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Anything with a really complex strum pattern. Currently, I'm trying to make heads or tail of Mumford and Sons Little Lion Man, but pains in the past have been Give a Little Bit and Pinball Wizard.


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Steve Morse - "Tumeni Notes" - Damn what a workout


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm working on Wrathchild right now (older Iron Maiden).

The bits and pieces are easy enough, but staying on tempo at the crazy speed those guys play is killing me.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

jeremy_green said:


> Steve Morse - "Tumeni Notes" - Damn what a workout


Holey Arpegio Batman


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

shoretyus said:


> Holey Arpegio Batman


Egads - if bandmates requested that one, I'd be toast... 8^(


----------



## analogteletube (Jan 26, 2011)

I've been working on the main riff for "bleed" by meshuggah for a year or so, i've got the riff down but nowhere near the stamina to play the whole song


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

shoretyus said:


> Holey Arpegio Batman


Ha! It is a scary piece of playing. He is nothing short of amazing how many different styles the man can play. I learned "On the Pipe" last night ... chromatic madness! Rock meets country meets shred meets jazz - heavy.


----------

